# is this a faint positive?



## raichquilly

had 2 tests like this today not using 1st urine what do ye think? x


----------



## Excalibur

I can see a second line! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## mumof1+1

I see it. Congratulations and good luck xxx


----------



## babygirl21485

I would call that a positive.


----------



## Locksley27

That looks positive to me. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## raichquilly

thanks so much for the reply s . did another this morning and it does look positive x


----------



## callmedan

Congratulations! Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, congratulations!! :)


----------



## lilysmum2

Congratulations hunni ! Xx


----------



## JJB2

Congratulations!


----------



## soloso

Great lines! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats I see a line xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deffo a positive congratulations


----------



## MaggieR

Congratulations!


----------

